# Hawaii Reviews for February 2010



## billhall (Feb 7, 2010)

Hawaii reviews for Feb 2010....


----------



## billhall (Feb 7, 2010)

*Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui, 1/31/10*

*New Review *


Kaanapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Richard & Pamela Buttner​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 10, 2010)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 01/16/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Darrell Steiner​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 16, 2010)

*Makai Club Cottages, Kauai, 2/3/09*

*New Review *


Makai Club Cottages 
Reviewer:  Michael Willis​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 21, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 2/05/2010*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Mary Susan Hansen​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pahio Bali Hai, Kauai, 10/23/09*

*New Review *


Pahio Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer:  Jodi Van Kirk​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

> Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club[/URL]
> Reviewer:  Mary Susan Hansen​Island: Kauai​




NOTE:  This resort is on Oahu !!


----------

